# Old fashioned photography business



## EckoZero (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend of mine is a very proficient photographer and has recently been earning some money from a few shoots he has done.

Don't get me wrong - he's not one of these "2 flashguns and a mid-level DSLR" type pros. He learnt on a Nikon F301, learnt skills in the darkroom and was using the term bokeh before it became popular.


He's interested in starting a business and has been liasing with me for some time to call upon my "management experience".

Whilst I can help him with the day-to-day running I am curious as to what you think of old fashioned businesses.



He is interested in getting into somewhat niche markets - steampunk portraiture, alternative weddings etc and wants to provide an old fashioned style package; leather bound albums, handwritten letters of acknowledgement/receipt (he even learnt copperplate to keep in with the theme) and cast iron style framed prints.


I know that these days there are a lot of "prints on disc" services etc and printing copies of pictures is so cheap and easy that anyone can walk into Snappy Snaps with £20 and come out with an armful of prints.

With that in mind, how successful do you think the old fashioned style packages would be?
I'm trying to talk him in to offering these sort of services but his objection is that if he does that, there is nothing to set him apart from any other local photographer.


Do you think that the market he is trying to get into will be enough to set him apart?
Or do you think that he will need to offer more than his idea of "old fashioned" products to get anywhere?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2011)

Where you are based i wouldn't think there would be enough business, most people go there to catch the train to France, well i do


----------



## bennielou (Mar 18, 2011)

You use the words "Punk" and "Alternative" and that really don't seem to go with "Traditional". I'd offer something totally alternative and over the top. Just my opinion.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 18, 2011)

Anything can sell if you know how to create the demand 

Think about the kind of crap some people buy and you'll get what I mean. Of course, for niche market type products/services, location is also very important and I don't know the first thing about your area.

That said, I am puzzled by the punk and alternative reference as I don't see that as being traditional. Of course part of the problem may be my age and the fact that I don't know what the hell "steampunk" means...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 18, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Of course part of the problem may be my age and the fact that I don't know what the hell "steampunk" means...


Fogey.

Think of it as Jules Verne'esque.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2011)

"Steampunk" is most decidedly not "punk", and steampunk somewhat idolizes old-timey and traditional values and aesthetics...


----------



## PASM (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know what a steampunk was either until i checked wikipedia.



EckoZero said:


> With that in mind, how successful do you think the old fashioned style packages would be?


 
You'll need to promote it widely..magazines, festivals and fairs, weekend markets like Greenwich, Camden, Spittlefields in London.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys - in relation to the "alternative" reference I used that to cover a more broad umbrella than saying "goth weddings" 

I guess I'll have to have a sit down with him and explore the avenues discussed - Camden market sounds like a good starting place, alternative lifestyle magazines etc.

Again, thanks for the help


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

I think there's something in the idea which has potential..I thought also about some bike(r) scenes - there might be interest (classic Triumphs..that kind of thing). Or hot-rods, classic (historic) cars.


----------



## PASM (Mar 19, 2011)

What if you also offered the frames built out of bike parts


----------



## James Taylor (Mar 20, 2011)

There's no harm at all in giving it a try. Or in launching two separate businesses serving different markets at the same time with the same photographer. Just like many photographers have dedicated sites for their wedding services, your friend could launch a mass market-friendly photography business and an alternative/steampunk photography business and even keep them completely separate, at least so far as presence and marketing goes. It's like A/B testing on a larger scale - he can play in each market, and see which provides him the most enjoyment and financial return. The less-exciting mass market business might serve to supplement and fund his steampunk business until it reaches critical mass. Some work you do for money, some you do for fun, no shame in it.


----------

